# Tiny white dots on windscreen



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

My windscreen has done 48K (motorway) miles now and is just over 2 years old. Its got lots of tiny chips in it, I assume from stones. They arent chips like the sort you get autoglass out for, but rather little white spots that are visible when the sun shines on the screen and you are behind the wheel. I assume they are chips as every car ive had eventually gets these and they don’t wash or clay off.

Any way of getting rid of them?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andy1972 said:


> My windscreen has done 48K (motorway) miles now and is just over 2 years old. Its got lots of tiny chips in it, I assume from stones. They arent chips like the sort you get autoglass out for, but rather little white spots that are visible when the sun shines on the screen and you are behind the wheel. I assume they are chips as every car ive had eventually gets these and they don't wash or clay off.
> 
> Any way of getting rid of them?


If its chips then you polish them out, poising glass is hard, messy and dangerou, get a pro who knows what they are doing


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Pics would help to see. But you have kind of said it's stone chips 🤔


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

If only your windcreen had a crack in it, or a chip too large to repair


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Andy1972 said:


> Any way of getting rid of them?


No, do not waste your time and money on polishing also


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Unfortunately they're too light to fill and too deep to polish.
Having polished deep scratches out of glass a few times myself it's a very long process and required a rotary polisher and plenty of patience.

Alex


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

DimitriUK said:


> No, do not waste your time and money on polishing also


Totally agree with Dimitri, glass polishing is a dark art and just not worth it. It takes forever and then some, and the results are meh. Maybe wait till a crack appears, replace 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Do they look anything like the photos attached? This was my windscreen when I bought my car. A deep clean and polish with CarPro Ceriglass using a rayon pad and cordless 18v drill brought it back to brilliant condition except for a couple of deeper chips.

Happy to share my process.


----------



## jimmybog1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Andy1972 said:


> My windscreen has done 48K (motorway) miles now and is just over 2 years old. Its got lots of tiny chips in it, I assume from stones. They arent chips like the sort you get autoglass out for, but rather little white spots that are visible when the sun shines on the screen and you are behind the wheel. I assume they are chips as every car ive had eventually gets these and they don't wash or clay off.
> 
> Any way of getting rid of them?


I think I've got exactly the same on my windscreen. If I run my nail over I can feel whatever it is. Just done a windscreen deep clean on Saturday (fallout, water/vinegar with magic sponge, clay bar then glass cleaner). Nothing touched these white dots. It almost seems as if something is embedded in the screen but looking deeper it does seem as if its a tiny chip. Only problem is they are now so much noticible now that my screen is clean from grease/dirt/grime.


----------

